# Old Scar UAE Medical



## rashmi218 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dear All,

I have been working in UAE (Dubai) for the last couple of years. I had an issue of congested chest about 7-8 years back and that left a permanant scar on my chest. The first time i applied for job visa and gave my medical in Dubai, i was lucky and given a medical certificate after 3 sputum tests which were negative. I had also submitted a certificate from my doctor showing clearance. That was in July 2015. Now, i have changed my job and gave my medical again and once again i am worried about whether i will be declared unfit this time. 
Since i have been a resident since 2 years will it be a problem to obtain visa this time? I heard about old scar rules being relaxed. How true is that? Sincerely hope to pass my medicals! Please advice if i should be worried..?


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Did you pass your medical ?


----------



## rashmi218 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Yes i Passed my medical for the second time by God's Grace & i did not have to give a sputum test this time as the doctor present there was kind enough to put me in to exempt category (as i am an in country applicant) and told me to pay 120 aed at the immigration counter (inside the premises itself) and collect my fitness certificate which was issued a few hours later. Got it the same day! God bless the doctor for his kind gesture or else i would have given a sputum test and waited for days to know my fate!


----------



## jase123 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Rashmi,

Can you share with me your experience and what did the doctor said? In my case I was called back to Muhaisna for retest and finally they say they will submit the report to tb committee where the PRO will have to go collect it in a couple of days.

All my sputum and T-spot test were negative and I never had any history of TB. But they said they found some small not clear on my upper left lung. 

Appreciate your experience and time.


----------



## zulnorain (Sep 17, 2017)

I got my job in UAE on may 2016 last year. But in medical test of xray old tb scars were found. So they deported me.
Its been more than a year now, if i try to go back to uae will i be allowed to work if my medical gets cleared.
I have tested it in my home country and everything is fine now.


----------



## shafackhan (Sep 27, 2017)

every job need medical again. if your medical report will be clear now you are able to work here.


----------

